

Craigslist CEO: our real estate listings are booming - mlearmonth
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/craigslist-ceo-our-real-estate-listings-are-booming

======
techmeme
not surprising. Do traffic is primarily autos, homes / apts and sex / dating

